# VIC 24 'Advance'



## chris86 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello,

I am interested in puffers and hope that someone would be able to help me with a query.

I am interested to find out about a puffer still in existance named 'Advance' or VIC 24. I believe it is berthed in Plymouth. I wondered whether anyone has any information or photographs of this vessel.

Any information you have would be greatly appreciated.


Many Thanks,

Chris


----------



## lazyjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

I know of the Vic 96 but have not heard of Vic 24. 
_Mind you that doesn't mean much._

Last heard of Vic 96 in Chatham No1 basin 2009.

See http:\\www.vic96.co.uk


----------



## iantait (Apr 6, 2006)

Havn't seen a puffer or vic boat in guzz for years


----------



## chris86 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi, after a little searching I can find a little information at the below link:

http://www.nationalhistoricships.org.uk/ships_register.php?action=ship&id=79

However, this has not been updated for some time. Puffers are rare vessels these days, especially in early engineroom/wheelhouse arrangement.


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Chris as this information was posted in 1996 and as Pounds is a well known shipbreakers I am afraid your search may be wasted,
You could always contact Pounds or the National Historic Ships people they may be your only way forward.
Would be delighted to hear I was wrong!

Don


----------



## aholtham (Nov 22, 2007)

VIC24 was still located at Oreston before the winter which is located on the River Plym. The area is up for re-development and no doubt may be moving soon. Regards Tony.


----------



## lazyjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

I think you can see VIC 24 on google earth.

Go to Oreston, then zoom in on the mud berth midway between 'Oreston and Turnchapel'.

If it's her, she is moored bows on to the bank, with a jolly boat on the cargo hatch.


----------



## aholtham (Nov 22, 2007)

Visited the location today and the Advance is still there. Boat yard still in use and therefore not likely to move immediately. However has changed berths and difficult to locate from the road. Regards Tony.


----------

